# Would you buy an R33 GTR LM replica?



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all

would anyone be interested in owning an R33GTR LM, not the Edition but this?











we've been pondering a while now on recreating some of the iconic Skyline GTR's that we have all dreamed about but we really need to know if there is a market for such a creation. Or possibly convery your exisiting car.

Opinions please??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

A different angle, we could go race replica or road version


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally I don't think it looks nice sorry it looks overdone


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That last pic looks almost really good. But I reckon it needs 20" wide ass alloys to fill the arches. It would need lots of shinny black carbon bits to keep it looking fresh though IMO 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It looks vile Dave. 400R, yes.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

davew said:


> A different angle, we could go race replica or road version


The wheels look wrong and lost in those arches Dave.
Personally I like the car/kit but think the wheels need sorting to give a better idea of the finished article...


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Obviously better wheels are needed.
Could make a real nice track day car?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Hideous. Maybe in the 90's


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I see it as big potential. It just needs some minor tweeks. I'd imagine the full package though will cost plenty of £££

You can use my car as a test jockey


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

I think the white one looks good, might be the wheels as they full the arches better than on the silver one or it might be the rear spoiler not sure.
for arguments sake let's say i wanted you to convert my r33 what sort of ball park figure would i be looking at?

Tib


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

MrGT said:


> I think the white one looks good, might be the wheels as they full the arches better than on the silver one or it might be the rear spoiler not sure.
> for arguments sake let's say i wanted you to convert my r33 what sort of ball park figure would i be looking at?
> 
> Tib


as all things in life "what do you want" basic-race. Std car with just kit??


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I think it might look good with some 11" wide fronts and 13" rears with negative offset. At the moment it doesn't appeal to me


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have an R33 MINE's N1 replica in the pipeline if anyone is serious!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

davew said:


> as all things in life "what do you want" basic-race. Std car with just kit??


STD with just kit ?


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks terrible 

Luke.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a feeling its the type of car the would look much better in the flesh.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JTJUDGE said:


> I have a feeling its the type of car the would look much better in the flesh.


I have to agree, we were at the Fuji race circuit for the NISMO festival and saw one of these in the flesh. Simply awesome!! Wheels are a personal choice. We can have any rims size and spec made to order:smokin:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

It just looks wrong Dave... ://


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

It _IS_ amazing in person. They only made 1 road going version to fulfill JGTC racing requirements at the time, so this is not modded in any way. In other words it would pass JCI inspection as it sits. It's like how the Porsche GT1 is quite hideous in stock "road going" form. If this thing was lowered properly on a perfect set of rims it would be insane!

Here are some pics, photoshoppers, do work!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nailsgtr600 said:


> It just looks wrong Dave... ://


Perhaps a "garage saurus" r32 for you then sir??


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

davew said:


> Perhaps a "garage saurus" r32 for you then sir??



Much better Dave!!!


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are some detail shots for detail nerds like myself…sorry they aren't the clearest.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nailsgtr600 said:


> Much better Dave!!!


I have most of the parts on the shelf to make this one. Obviously we would include all the trick pipe work and the rear rad set up:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

So is the silver car the genuine article then?? Either way, the wheels spoil it....they need to be much wider.
I think there IS a market for replicas like these but the cost needs to be carefully considered. I appreciate a lot of work goes into these but the prices need to be realistic given the economic situation.

TT


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Why dont you make your own car rather than copy other peoples?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

The LM is iconic and amazing... If anyone made a kit I would get one for sure!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> Why dont you make your own car rather than copy other peoples?


I already have, quite a few Mike. Some people love the history of these cars and may never be able to even get near some of these unicorns so whats the problem? Naturally each car would have its own unique features that the client specifies.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

race replica all the way


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

About the only way you can make the words wide arch, R33 and GTR in the same sentence.

If I was buying an R33 I would seriously consider this kit. Would be awesome to turn up to a Le Mans campsite in one!


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

think the GTR LM looks flipping great


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The GTR LM road car is the homologation for the race car so the race car uses the same bodywork as the road car. To get it looking right, the suspension setup has to be correct together with the corrrect wheels that sit in the arches properly. I think the proper race car version looks brilliant. They also used the GTR LM for JGTC. The road car looks a bit weird because of the ride hight and wheels.

In my opinion the best looking LM is the one they raced at the 1996 Le Mans, you'll notice that the side skirts aren't straight and go in a bit more following the lines of the car.

1995 version:










1996 version:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

The race version looks good with the full livery and proper size wheels and tires. The silver version just doesn't look right.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Initial P! said:


> The race version looks good with the full livery and proper size wheels and tires. The silver version just doesn't look right.


we built an r32 calsonic replica last year for a customer in belgium, looked the mutts:smokin::smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

davew said:


> we built an r32 calsonic replica last year for a customer in belgium, looked the mutts:smokin::smokin:


Pics of that please Dave!!!

Bob


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Despite being an R33 fanatic, I must say the street version the R33 LM doesn't look right. Might be the wheels or the colour but all it does is just looks too arrogant in my opinion. The 96 LM racer that Jags posted on the other hand...





:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:

If you can replicate that, in white and with those wheels... I'd have 3 please.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

davew said:


> I have most of the parts on the shelf to make this one. Obviously we would include all the trick pipe work and the rear rad set up:smokin::smokin::smokin:


might need the drag spoiler too.....


hmmm, i wonder who's got one lying in the spare room 

:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

fourtoes said:


> Pics of that please Dave!!!
> 
> Bob


I'll dig them out for you Bob


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

endo said:


> might need the drag spoiler too.....
> 
> 
> hmmm, i wonder who's got one lying in the spare room
> ...


yea, thats mine now i own it!! forgot to tell you that LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

davew said:


> yea, thats mine now i own it!! forgot to tell you that LOL!:thumbsup:


i rember you swapping it with me for that set of BBS LMs :chuckle:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

endo said:


> i rember you swapping it with me for that set of BBS LMs :chuckle:


oh, that'll be the ones of the 1/10th model then LOL!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dont think its the one to spend time and effort on mate.

The 33 has always been the fat bloaty hippo of the bunch (until the 35 lol) and this kit just makes all that added bulk so much more obvious and enhanced. Theres just not enough detail or relief lines in the big slabs of the sides to make it look aggressive or sharp like a wider arched 34 would be or even the old 32 JGTC reps did.

Concentrate on something like a cross between a 400r kit and a Do-Luck kit and you may be on to something.

J.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Dont think its the one to spend time and effort on mate.
> 
> The 33 has always been the fat bloaty hippo of the bunch (until the 35 lol) and this kit just makes all that added bulk so much more obvious and enhanced. Theres just not enough detail or relief lines in the big slabs of the sides to make it look aggressive or sharp like a wider arched 34 would be or even the old 32 JGTC reps did.


......and Bladeys back ! :bowdown1:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks terrible! For the race track only, I think!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey James:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:






bladerider said:


> Dont think its the one to spend time and effort on mate.
> 
> The 33 has always been the fat bloaty hippo of the bunch (until the 35 lol) and this kit just makes all that added bulk so much more obvious and enhanced. Theres just not enough detail or relief lines in the big slabs of the sides to make it look aggressive or sharp like a wider arched 34 would be or even the old 32 JGTC reps did.
> 
> ...


----------

